# In the spirit of IM forums



## Watson (Mar 20, 2016)

neg 20 fuckers who haven't logged in for 1 month......nothing will get clever people moving faster than losing rep on a site the don't visit anyway....


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2016)

Griffith said:


> neg 20 fuckers who haven't logged in for 1 month......nothing will get clever people moving faster than losing rep on a site the don't visit anyway....




.....  it's to much work, i'm busy smoking weed , posting nudes, & other stupid shit,,,      ......


----------



## the_predator (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, and we love when Charley posts nudes!


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Mar 21, 2016)

at least 1 person might log back in to see why they are getting negged......


----------



## charley (Mar 21, 2016)

Griffith said:


> at least 1 person might log back in to see why they are getting negged......



.....  IDK Griff...   I've pm'ed many & never heard back....     life in AG, I guess !?!?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2016)

when I need to talk AAS I do it on other boards, I like to get a response to my questions. just saying


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2016)

AM has a like button, I always click it on captns posts


----------



## Intense (Mar 21, 2016)

I've had enough. I'm reporting all of you phaggots.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

Fag! Go ahead and report everyone!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

Will it go on my permanent record though


----------



## Intense (Mar 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Will it go on my permanent record though



It's on the same level as a Saney infraction.


----------



## dagambd (Mar 21, 2016)

I log in just to see Charley's pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 21, 2016)

Ive reported Griffith, stop saying it and do it, bunch of fucking pussy?s


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

Intense said:


> It's on the same level as a Saney infraction.



Oh..so completely without any dick then. 










Go ahead and report us you fag!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2016)

saneys vids were better than mighty mouse vids


----------



## the_predator (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah, we use to have it good here


----------



## love3333story (Mar 22, 2016)

Waoooo

أرسلت من D6503 بإستخدام تاباتلك


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> saneys vids were better than mighty mouse vids



^^^ truth ... Saney isn't a marketing gimmick for second rate bathtub gear ... Oh wait, swamp juice lol! 

But the jizz of the GF face wearing the IMF tshirt was epic, as was poking her butthole with a dirty finger episode!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2016)

love3333story said:


> Waoooo
> 
> أرسلت من D6503 بإستخدام تاباتلك



Repped


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2016)

love3333story said:


> Waoooo
> 
> أرسلت من D6503 بإستخدام تاباتلك




...


----------



## Watson (Mar 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Ive reported Griffith, stop saying it and do it, bunch of fucking pussy?s



get a job loser......


----------



## dagambd (Mar 23, 2016)

Holy shit! Picked him up by his head! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2016)

^ Canadian......isn't it more like yar? too piratey?


----------

